# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Help me with yet another song, please)

## Yazeed

I uploaded the song here.   
Here's what I was able to decipher from it.   
А знаешь, где-то расправил крылья
ангел удачи и начал рыдать.
И если захочешь - станешь свободным,
и время научит тебя побеждать. 
Приходит утро, встречая солнце,
и мне остаётся верить и ждать.
И если моё откроется сердце,
ты начинаешь дышать. 
А в синем море дельфинов стая
тихо плывет (..?), играя.
Я выбираю - пусть будет раем
синее-синее море моё. 
А что, если тоже расправить крылья,
и пусть подо мной проплывают дома.
И сердце так хочет солёного ветра.
Так было, так есть и так будет всегда. 
Вернуть бы назад хоть на час, на мгновенье
мой солнечный день последней весны.
И я вспоминаю, и снова приходят
счастливые детские сны. 
А в синем море дельфинов стая
тихо плывет (..?), играя.
Я выбираю - пусть будет раем
синее-синее море моё. 
А в синем море дельфинов стая
тихо плывет (..?), играя.
Я выбираю - пусть будет раем
синее-синее море моё. 
Я выбираю - пусть будет раем
синее-синее море моё.
------------------ 
СПАСИБО ЗАРАНЕЕ!!!)))

----------


## alexB

А знаешь, где-то расправил крылья
ангел удачи и начал рыдать.
И если захочешь - станешь свободным,
и время научит тебя побеждать. 
Приходит утро, встречая солнце,
и мне остаётся верить и ждать.
И если моё откроется сердце,
ты начинаешь дышать. 
А в синем море дельфинов стая
тихо плывет, с волной играя.
Я выбираю - пусть будет раем
синее-синее море моё. 
А что, если тоже расправить крылья,
и пусть подо мной проплывают дома.
И сердце так хочет солёного ветра.
Так было, так есть и так будет всегда. 
Вернуть бы назад хоть на час, на мгновенье
мой солнечный день последней весны.
И я вспоминаю, и снова приходят
счастливые детские сны. 
А в синем море дельфинов стая
тихо плывет, с волной играя.
Я выбираю - пусть будет раем
синее-синее море моё. 
А в синем море дельфинов стая
тихо плывет, с волной играя.
Я выбираю - пусть будет раем
синее-синее море моё. 
Я выбираю - пусть будет раем
синее-синее море моё.
Всё правильно в остальном.

----------


## Yazeed

Спасибо!)

----------


## Mushra

А кто автор этой песни?

----------


## Mushra

СРОЧНО НУЖНО ПОМОГИТЕ НАЙТИ Я УЖЕ ГОД ИЩУ  ::

----------

